# Crankin' Fun & Fast



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Well I guess a broken watch is right twice a day. And I have been lucky/right enough this year to light the crankbait bite on fire twice also.

Yesterday afternoon at Wolf Run I beat-up the banks with my: drop-shot, JignDreamCraw, and lots of other lures, for two hours and only caught one dink. Then I decided to change tactics and it worked.
I fished an offshore point in 30+ feet of water with a Bomber Fat Free Shad and lit up a school of suspended bass. It was on!!! I only caught two under the 12 to 15-inch slot lenght and the other twenty-some largemouth were over 12-inches with two over the 15-inch slot. I had an absolute blast! (All were returned to the water.) And by the way, I had two boats approach and were going to cross between me and the point I was fishing and I had to wave them around to the back side of me. I was polite and they were kind enough to go around. And best of all... They got to watch me catch a few.
One of my sons and I did this at Rushcreek Lake about six weeks ago and had an awesome time also. It's a blast when they're there and active.

I couldn't get bit yesterday without: sweeping the rod, pausing the bait, or otherwise making the lure erratic.

Summer crankin is fun!!!


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Flippin in the fall, crankin in the summer.....the best ways to fish. 

I got into a school like that last week with my wife in the back of the boat. She doesn't fish, just reads a book. She said....This is amazing, give me a rod, I want to try! 15 casts, 15 fish in a row. Takes some looking for them sometimes, but when you find them, you definately find them!

Congrats on the good day of fishing!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Sweet day!

I like cranks in the fall too when they put on the feedbags.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

JF1 said:


> Flippin in the fall, crankin in the summer.....the best ways to fish.
> 
> I got into a school like that last week with my wife in the back of the boat. She doesn't fish, just reads a book. She said....This is amazing, give me a rod, I want to try! 15 casts, 15 fish in a row. Takes some looking for them sometimes, but when you find them, you definately find them!
> 
> Congrats on the good day of fishing!


is she gonna read anymore while you're out on the water?


----------

